# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Installing beading Help!

## Tiger

I was replacing the beading on some exterior windows yesterday and ran into a problem with cutting and installing the replacement beading over the glass. I had hoped to release the beading and use that as a template, but in many cases it was brittle and had deteriorated. My question is how do you accurately measure the space so you can cut the beading accurately. The beading that did come out seemed to be cut at a 20 degree angle on the horizontal strips and used compound angles for the vertical strips. I could not get a bevel gauge in there to measure the angle and could not get a measuring tape in there properly because the beading is set back a little and the angle of the vertical strips seem unusual. Would have thought it was all 45 degrees but obviously they use compound angles, so I would love to know how to measure these if a bevel gauge can't get in. Thanks for any help forthcoming. 
Tiger

----------

